# Evo X nearing completion



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Getting close to go time, should be ready within the next week or so per Kevin snd Adam. What a great team they have over there, it has been a pleasure building this boat with them, getting their input etc. As well as references from them to others who've built similar rigs.

This one is fairly simple, built to be light. Primary waters are left coast, as well as frequent inland freshwater as I live near Orlando area. Big bend down to as far as I feel like driving.

Ice blue topsides, matterhorn white hull. Small, simple center console. Big MFD that I can tuen 180* for fishing from bow when bass fishing. Zuke 60 (wanted the 60R but ended up not being able to get one due to supply constraints; performances improvements were nominal, couldn't justify parking it on the sidelines until one came through). Besides, never owned a zuke so I'll try it out. Others with this boat seemed happy with it. Guide mount iPilot TM, 24' PP, Micro powerpole. More pics after it gets rigged and cleaned up soon.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Congrats. My friend just picked his X up last week. Offset, short console, F70.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Great looking rig! You should love the Zuke, my last one was probably the best outboard I've owned.


----------



## oits19 (Nov 8, 2021)

How long was the build (given the completion is a week or so)? I'm waiting for mine to go into the mold and its hard contain the excitement at this point.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Mine went in the mold last week of March. 25th-ish. 

The period when it's waiting, after the mold but before rigging is the part where you get impatient. But once it goes in, the rigging happens fast.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

One thing I'm holding off on is a grab bar to protect the screen. I've experienced people grabbing at the nearest thing when caught off guard, and seen a display snapped off before. And this one is even bigger. Adam called me and advised the original design was kinda funky looking ( not pretty). I agreed. Pic below for ref - note the expression. 0 Not godawful ugly, just kinda not in line with the otherwise nice lines of the boat. Anyone have other ideas/options? Especially w/pics? I know the smaller console kinda limits the options.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Glad you brought this up as mine's a week or two behind yours and I was wondering how it was going to look/function with a balzout mount. If you come up with a solution keep us informed.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Will do. And will be looking at everything on every cc skiff I see in the meantime. I'll run it without at first to see what ideas come up.

My mount is a Johnny Ray 360* swivel. Don't recall why it wasn't a Ballzout, but think it didn't spin all the way around.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Great looking sled!


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Congrats buddy. She is pretty.
Certainly better looking than the grandpa classic we went out on.

Doing the little riggings to suit your style of fishing and preferences was always my favorite part of new to me boats. I'm here to help if you need it.

Enjoy it man...


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

Beautiful new skiff. Keep us posted on the final numbers of draft and speed once you get it all loaded and broken in. Congratulations.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Clamfoot said:


> Congrats buddy. She is pretty.
> Certainly better looking than the grandpa classic we went out on.
> 
> Doing the little riggings to suit your style of fishing and preferences was always my favorite part of new to me boats. I'm here to help if you need it.
> ...


Thanks! That grandpa classic is still the best riding 16' skiff I have ever been on. Bar none!

Already picking out the cooler to go in front of the console and be my casting platform. Tryin to decide between ice blue or some other color for contrast. Something crazy, like white lol.


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

MRichardson said:


> Thanks! That grandpa classic is still the best riding 16' skiff I have ever been on. Bar none!
> 
> Already picking out the cooler to go in front of the console and be my casting platform. Tryin to decide between ice blue or some other color for contrast. Something crazy, like white lol.


Love the grab bar!

Check out the K2 Summit 30. I put DekIt on it and it works great as a casting platform. They sell a really high quality cushion too.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Congrats! The rigging phase is the most exciting of an East Cape Build. 

Side Bar: The Zuke 90 on my 2022 Vantage is the first Suzuki I've owned, and I've been extremely happy with it so far.


----------



## Isaias77 (Dec 6, 2020)

Great looking skiff! I’m the Vantage that’s behind you in line, exciting times!


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice boat !! I’m also in line for an east cape was originally evo v but not sure now may switch to vantage vhp


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Digging the grab bar. (Many other things too) That would be nice to have.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

oits19 said:


> How long was the build (given the completion is a week or so)? I'm waiting for mine to go into the mold and its hard contain the excitement at this point.


I know what you mean I'm next in line for a V. They told me they are behind but still on for August delivery. We'll see. 

To the OP, nice sled! I like that color combo...


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

MRichardson said:


> One thing I'm holding off on is a grab bar to protect the screen. I've experienced people grabbing at the nearest thing when caught off guard, and seen a display snapped off before. And this one is even bigger. Adam called me and advised the original design was kinda funky looking ( not pretty). I agreed. Pic below for ref - note the expression. 0 Not godawful ugly, just kinda not in line with the otherwise nice lines of the boat. Anyone have other ideas/options? Especially w/pics? I know the smaller console kinda limits the options.


Man I've scoured and scoured for the same question. I'm in line for a vantage and dead set on the old school console, but will definitely want a grab bar. I think it would be nice for the grab bar to extend further to the stern, as it also gives one more thing for passenger next to you to grab ahold of if things get sporty. I like the way this looks on the mavericks (sam root's boat in pic here), just not sure how to make it work on this old school console that is flatter... maybe just follow the lines of the console at closer to 90 degree angle? I think part of the challenge for you is that the screen is just that big, its going to look obtrusive. Keep us posted, and congrats!


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

rovster said:


> I know what you mean I'm next in line for a V. They told me they are behind but still on for August delivery. We'll see.
> 
> To the OP, nice sled! I like that color combo...


Nice congrats!! What was your quoted build time from the beginning when you put your deposit down ? I know they have gotten slightly shorter with new shop


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

g8rfly said:


> Man I've scoured and scoured for the same question. I'm in line for a vantage and dead set on the old school console, but will definitely want a grab bar. I think it would be nice for the grab bar to extend further to the stern, as it also gives one more thing for passenger next to you to grab ahold of if things get sporty. I like the way this looks on the mavericks (sam root's boat in pic here), just not sure how to make it work on this old school console that is flatter... maybe just follow the lines of the console at closer to 90 degree angle? I think part of the challenge for you is that the screen is just that big, its going to look obtrusive. Keep us posted, and congrats!


I've had those exact same thoughts. On a canted console like that, it looks perfect. On mine, the 90* option seems to make sense. I do really like the way the grab bar is canted forward over the screen but also is reachable toward the helm side for passengers. I'll use that pic as a basis and see what I come up with. And have to ensure the rod holders aren't interfered with as well as takke into consideration the switch panel which, on mine, is inside the console. 

Thanks for that reference pic!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I was told 8-10 months when I put my name on the list last August. Looks like its going to be 12 maybe 13. At this point I'm just waiting patiently, but the excitement is killing me. I just cleared out my garage last weekend in preparation for it. Fingers crossed happens sooner than later.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Awesome! They hung our motor on our EVO V today and finally into the final rigging stage, 14 months....I know you're ready! I went with 3 "oh shit" handles for the console. One on the top and two on the sides


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

rovster said:


> I was told 8-10 months when I put my name on the list last August. Looks like its going to be 12 maybe 13. At this point I'm just waiting patiently, but the excitement is killing me. I just cleared out my garage last weekend in preparation for it. Fingers crossed happens sooner than later.


I still haven't cleared out my garage yet. Don't want to jinx anything lol.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

We are building more skiffs per month than ever. We are on track for 10-11 months with new sales and gaining on our previous backlog every week.

Welcome to the East Cape family! The X is a sick skiff! You’re going to love it.

If anyone needs information or pricing you can hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Josh is that 10-11 months finished time or starting build time from deposit date roughly?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Josh is that 10-11 months finished time or starting build time from deposit date roughly?


New builds are currently slated to be completed 10-11 months from deposit date. We are still a little behind that timeline on boats in production.
Build time is roughly 3 months depending on rigging options.


----------



## BrianF (7 mo ago)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Nice congrats!! What was your quoted build time from the beginning when you put your deposit down ? I know they have gotten slightly shorter with new shop


I went to East Cape last Thursday, met Kevin and talked about time lines. I was told that right now is a 10 month wait. But most are completed in 9 months.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

Great looking color combo, I have a Cayo 180 that just came out of the mold with those exact colors along with the black rub rail and no power coat. This post definitely solidified my decision on color choice, looks fantastic! Enjoy the new skiff!


----------



## 02882Fish (May 24, 2020)

Good looking boat and well thought out. Do you mind telling us (if the rules allow) the total cost, or ballpark, of this build.


----------



## 02882Fish (May 24, 2020)

Sorry, one more question. I couldn't find any specs on the dry or deadweight of this boat. Do you know what that is?


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

02882Fish said:


> Good looking boat and well thought out. Do you mind telling us (if the rules allow) the total cost, or ballpark, of this build.


@Renegade is the East Cape Sales rep now, he can get you the information you need. Speaking as someone who just built an East Cape (and has been asked at least 20 times how much my build was), the price is highly dependent on power you choose and the accessories. So it's best to get it from the horse's mouth.


----------



## 02882Fish (May 24, 2020)

JSFalcon said:


> @Renegade is the East Cape Sales rep now, he can get you the information you need. Speaking as someone who just built an East Cape (and has been asked at least 20 times how much my build was), the price is highly dependent on power you choose and the accessories. So it's best to get it from the horse's mouth.


Thank you.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

BrianF said:


> I went to East Cape last Thursday, met Kevin and talked about time lines. I was told that right now is a 10 month wait. But most are completed in 9 months.
> Sweet! Yeah I was told 9-10months when I put my deposit down in mid March ! Can’t wait !


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

BrianF said:


> I went to East Cape last Thursday, met Kevin and talked about time lines. I was told that right now is a 10 month wait. But most are completed in 9 months.


Sweet can’t wait !!


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

02882Fish said:


> Sorry, one more question. I couldn't find any specs on the dry or deadweight of this boat. Do you know what that is?


Hull is about 750 lbs.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

MRichardson said:


> Hull is about 750 lbs.


Thanks MRichardson.

This can be true, and does represent an average for many EVO's, but isn't necessarily true. 

The reason we do not post hull weights is because we are a custom builder, and hull weights vary greatly depending on build options. We can build 650# EVO's and we have built 900# EVO's. 

The best course of action is to contact us with your desired goals and we can talk about the options, and trade off's associated with getting there. 

For instance, if the primary goal is a 6" static draft, we might recommend a normal side console EVOx with a Suzuki 60. If it is a 5" draft, we may recommend the same configuration in an all Kevlar assembly. That extra 1" of draft is pricey though!


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

For instance, if the primary goal is a 6" static draft, we might recommend a normal side console EVOx with a Suzuki 60. If it is a 5" draft, we may recommend the same configuration in an all Kevlar assembly. That extra 1" of draft is pricey though


Josh so is black ops package not Kevlar? I was under the impression you could have blk ops and drop some weight and it’s free of charge ?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

TroutNreds12 said:


> For instance, if the primary goal is a 6" static draft, we might recommend a normal side console EVOx with a Suzuki 60. If it is a 5" draft, we may recommend the same configuration in an all Kevlar assembly. That extra 1" of draft is pricey though
> 
> 
> Josh so is black ops package not Kevlar? I was under the impression you could have blk ops and drop some weight and it’s free of charge ?


Great question.

The black ops package is NOT an upgrade price when used in lieu of finished hatch buckets. Eliminating the hatch buckets saves up to 30# depending on your configuration. Blacks ops is not Kevlar. It is a proprietary process that Kevin created to finish bilge areas, keep them lightweight, and more durable than gel finishing.


----------



## Radik315 (10 mo ago)

Nice sled! Waiting to get my VHP building! Can’t wait


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Supposed to be ready this week. Wet testing was completed, revisionis to the grab bar underway. Garage is cleared out and ready.

In these pics, the only thing missing is the removable backrest and seat cushions.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice 👍.. I actually looked at your boat last Thursday when I was at the shop! It’s a simply yet sick setup congrats!!


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Nice 👍.. I actually looked at your boat last Thursday when I was at the shop! It’s a simply yet sick setup congrats!!


Thanks man! So much to look at there, isn't there?


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Looks beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

MRichardson said:


> Thanks man! So much to look at there, isn't there?


Yeah definitely a crazy but organized operation!! There were boats and people everywhere.. think Kevin told me they completely 14 last month


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Nice looking X. Might see you at the shop as mine's supposed to be ready this week as well. Same holdup with the grab bar but hopefully the long wait is about over.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

That's you! Lol, I head about the other grab bar going back to be extended, I said "yeah, do that w/mine." Not having one with that big 12" MFD there is just asking for trouble.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Maybe I missed it but what was the issue with the grab bar?


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

With an SIMRAD EVOSS12 mounted above the small console (not flush mount), I wanted to be able to rotate it to the bow for bass fishing (I'm in Orlando area, so I do that when time is limited). The grab bar was too low to allow that. They are raising it to clear the display. I considered nixing it, but that screen is just begging to be used as a handhold when someone is caught off guard.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Got it makes sense. I'm going with a flush mount just wanted to see if there was anything I should be looking out for. Thanks!


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

I saw your boat when I was there picking up my EVO V on Friday. Looks sweet!


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Bertrand said:


> I saw your boat when I was there picking up my EVO V on Friday. Looks sweet!


Sweet looking rig! Like that SHO 90 on the V. Is that a custom green color? I almost went with a similar shade.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah what color is that? Sweet ride I saw the video they posted. Can’t wait to see my video 😖


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

MRichardson said:


> Sweet looking rig! Like that SHO 90 on the V. Is that a custom green color? I almost went with a similar shade.


Yes it’s a custom color. I had a Suzuki originally but they couldn’t get the motor so moved to the SHO. At first 5 hours pretty impressed with the torque/get up and go.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Bertrand said:


> Yes it’s a custom color. I had a Suzuki originally but they couldn’t get the motor so moved to the SHO. At first 5 hours pretty impressed with the torque/get up and go.


Whatever you call that color, it looks killer!


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

It's done! Can't wait ro break her in this weekend. Really pleased with how it turned out, everything is exactly as ordered. And it was a pleasure working with Kevin, Adam, Matt, Mal, and all the others at ECC! Can't imagine better service, advice and attention to detail.

































Ice blue is not as blue as it looks on my phone btw. When your on it, it looks almost white. Similar to whisper gray - but a tiny blue tint to it.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Really nice looking X.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Saw yours when I was down there earlier this week, sweet looking ride. Now for the fun parts, enjoy the weekend!


----------



## SR_Aces (Jan 7, 2022)

Congrats on the new boat! My EVO X is almost in the mold process.


----------

